# Drumstick Dilemma



## dragnlaw (Sep 17, 2017)

It may be perfectly obvious to the reader.  To me, at this moment, it is a momentous dilemma.  I bought 2 pkgs  of chicken drumsticks today. 1 pkg I will divide into individual baggies and freeze for grabbing out when ever I need.  The 2nd pkg I am going to trim up asian style. Cut off the 'knob' and pull the tendons out.  Tedious work but I think well worth it for the end result. 

So...   my dilemma (thank you autocorrect. for the life of me I cannot spell that word correctly!) ...

One package has rather small drumsticks (12) and the other has rather large (10).  If you were served Asian style drumsticks - would you want large ones? (several bites) or small (1 max. 2 bites).


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 17, 2017)

In my experience, Asian tends toward small bites.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 17, 2017)

I agree... 

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 17, 2017)

Another vote for small...


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 17, 2017)

LOL - thanks guys, by the time I composed and then posted - I had sort of come to the same conclusion!..  I'm just tired today 

- shopped, 4 lbs of beets cooked but not pickled yet (tomorrow I guess...  sigh)still have another 10 lbs to go, split up packages of ground beef, also cooked/froze some individual servings of Fajitas and Tacos.  Chicken thighs done (also big guys, usually I pkg 3 per but this time only 2!)...  and now just have the drumsticks to go. 

I'll package up the big guys now and the little ones will have to wait for tomorrow. At least now there is room in the fridge for them - that's the main reason for my panic...  everything was so jammed in the fridge...  (we won't talk about how jammed my freezer is)


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 18, 2017)

So...  the aftermath of the torture chamber, 

knee (?) joint removed, that was the easy part...  although they did scream a lot. 

Then came the tendons, some were tougher than others and some just slipped right out that I thought I had lost them!  The worst one is the tendon that ends up sheathing a good portion of the muscle above.  Don't seem to get all of that but...  good enuf for me!

insert hideous laugh...


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 18, 2017)

This is what I'm hoping to make with the chicken legs.  I made these in the new smoker back in March.  I just need to find the recipe I marinated them in.


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 18, 2017)

This thread made me go to Costco this morning for chicken legs..

I'm going to bake them with a sticky Asian sauce..  


Ross


----------



## buckytom (Sep 18, 2017)

As I was reading this, I also happened to be watching a Chinese period movie on Netflix on another monitor, and in a scene where some people were eating chicken, it struck me visually that the chicken legs that they were eating were huge.

Weird. So much for little Asian chicken legs. That  idea might be  just another Americanization of Chinese food.

Just a thought.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 19, 2017)

buckytom said:


> As I was reading this, I also happened to be watching a Chinese period movie on Netflix on another monitor, and in a scene where some people were eating chicken, it struck me visually that the chicken legs that they were eating were huge.
> 
> Weird. So much for little Asian chicken legs. That  idea might be  just another Americanization of Chinese food.
> 
> Just a thought.



Don't believe everything you see in those "period" movies.  Who actually knows what size their chickens were, I doubt they kept actual records of the sizes, but the "period" flicks aren't really a good bit of the time.  DD is fascinated with Egyptian history, took a few courses in college, and reads the dry textbook type books from the experts in the field.  She pitches a fit whenever she watches an Egyptian period flick because of how much they get wrong.  Nobody wants to watch one with her she's so bad and lordy don't bring up one of those movies in conversation with her cause off she'll go.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2017)

Lol. Chinese cinema is interesting, but yes, in reality the chicken legs were just movie props.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 20, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> ...DD is fascinated with Egyptian history, took a few courses in college, and reads the dry textbook type books from the experts in the field.  She pitches a fit whenever she watches an Egyptian period flick because of how much they get wrong.  Nobody wants to watch one with her she's so bad...


That is why I have never seen the movie "Gravity".  Himself has three years of astronomy-major classes under his belt. He watched it when it was on TV. I've already heard his complaints about it. Not really interested in either sneaking in a viewing while he's occupied with something else, or watching it on the much smaller TV that has DVD capabilities.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 20, 2017)

LOL...   sometimes people forget that movies are for *"entertaining"*. 'Poetic Licenses' abound to make a story line for the masses to be mesmerized.

If you want to critique something then wait for the Documentary.  then the critiques will be very informative as to the ability of some writers to dig out and put into perspective the truths.  IMHO


----------

